# TorchDown vs. Cold - pick your poison



## mobiledynamics (Nov 6, 2016)

hi all -

Anyone care to share. Torchdown superior to cold applied ?
I like the premise that torchdown get's all hot and gooey so theoretically, it's a better way of adhesion ? 

Its down to 2 roofing shops.
Total different approaches though.
Both full teardown and re-roof

A: Ice Membrane Sheet ontop of Iso board, followed by SBS white granulated

B: Still waiting for official bid, but 2 Layers of Hot Torch ontop of Iso Board. He did specify the 1st layer of rubber is a base rubber. He recommends going with non granulated rubber, and then alum coat on top.

I asked Roofer B about cool roof coatings, and he said something along the lines of manuf. warranty requiring alum. coat. 

I like roofer B more - as he seemed more interested in the job, the devil in the details


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

Not sure what the question is. Easy enough to look at manufacturers specs on the materials they use for durability and life. Torch down is obviously a mechanical process of heating sealer and letting it cool back to a solid. Cold is a chemical process of curing. Neither one is inherently better than the other for a flat roof. Have you looked at EPDM or PVC? Many ways to roof a building as there are roofers. Well not quite.

Todd
Emerald State Exteriors LLC


----------

